# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > تغطيات شبكة الناصرة الثقافية >  >  تغطية وجبة غداء في منزل الحاج أحمد آل هزيم ..!!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اقيم ظهر يوم الجمعة الموافق 7/1/1431 هـ - 22/1/2010 في منزل الحاج أحمد آل هزيم ..

وجبة غداء وقامت شبكة الناصرة الثقافية بتغطية كاملة ..

وتواجد الشيخ عبد الغفار الزاهر والشيخ حسين آل حماد المتواجد معنا بإسم المتأمل ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة



----------


## شبكة الناصرة

وفي الختام ادعوا لهم بالعافية والصحة ..

كل المودة

----------


## همس الصمت

صباح الخير ..
سفرة دايمة يارب ..
ماشاء الله السفر تحسر عدل
عوافي على قلوب الي آكلوها يارب ..
الصراحة مرة تحسرت وصار خاطري في رز مثل إلي ياكلونة  :toung: 
هني وعافية على قلوبهم يارب ..
ودوم يارب هالعزومات بخير وعافية يارب ..
والله يعطيك العافية اخوي
على التغطية التحسيرية  :bigsmile:  ..
ودوم ننتظر تغطيات حلوة مثل هيك ..
دمت موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## أم علاوي 2

*عليهم بالعافية* 

*يعطيك العافية على التغطية* 

*اشتهيت السي باااارد*

*تحياتي*

----------


## احلام ضائعه

تغطيه جميله
نسأل الله لهم الصحه والعافيه

----------


## آهات حنونه

عليكم بلعافيه

السنه وكل سنه بحق ابو الفضل العباس  عليه السلام

حواج مقضيه انشاء الله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عليكم بالعافية شبوك
بس معرسنا هشام مو موجود معاهم 

تغطية حلوه

صحه وهنا على قلوب الي اكلوا

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
تغطية حلوه منك أخوي شبكة
والسفر كلها تشهي 
عوافي على قلوبكم وهني وعافيه
وربي ما يفرق هالجمعات 
ننتظر القادم من بين أناملك
موفق



أمنيــ مجروحه ـــات

----------


## ليلاس

*و عليكم السلآم و الرحمة ..*

*هني و عااافية على قلوب اللي أكل ..*

*شكل السفرة يشهي كثييير ..*

*تغطية مميزة ..*

*الله يعطييكم العاااافية أخووي ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ...*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
مأجور ومثاااب اخوووي 
سفره داايمه وعليكم بالعافيه 
وان شااء الله دووم هالجمعاات في خير وعافيه 

اممم عندي سؤال ؟؟ خخخ 
الشيخ عبد الغفار الزاهر اخوو عبدالجليل ؟؟  انتي وشدخلش هع 
تسلم اخووي ع التغطيه 
موفق لكل خير وصلاح 
دمت بود

----------


## Habit Roman

ماشاء الله الله ينعم عليكم كمان وكمان

السنة وكل سنة إن شاء الله
جد عليكم بالعافية

بس عاد شبكة الناس تتغذا وانت تصورر شكلك ماتغذيت خخ

يالله مشكور على هالتصوير

----------

